# Egg Bound Hen



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Don't know if this is the case or not. Beyond my personal experience, please provide some details, please. Hen laid an egg on the 9th...and no more eggs, person claims they can "feel" other egg in bird. Hen is not overweight, acts normal, could she be "egg bound" what if anything should be done...please reply. I am trying to help this person, with no computer, who is describing things to me over phone.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Warren, 

If the hen is still pooping then you're not in the danger zone yet. There are two different versions of egg binding--one where it's stuck in the cloaca and blocking poop and urine (the dangerous kind) and one where it's stuck in the vaginal canal (the less dangerous kind). The big question becomes how long has the bird been this way?

Pidgey


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Today Is 16th...she Layed The 1st Egg On Feb 9th


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, read that a little better now and you'd think the other egg was in there from a couple of days after the 9th so... about 5 days...

Well, then, it's a matter of trying not to confuse an egg with the two little bones that stick out back there just above the vent.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pattie Cakers is like that right now and I'm going to have to try and dilate the vent tonight and take a look. She doesn't act like there's any problem but it is a serious thing. Sometimes the egg can get too much calcium on the outside and then you can get some adhesion that's a problem with passing. That is, it gets too rough on the outside to pass.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Warren,
Does your friend have an avian vet or rehabber he/she could take the bird to?

Cindy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

So...what is one to do ??!!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Guess that is what we should do..find a vet....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

In such a case, there are things that a vet can try to do if he or she is experienced at that sort of thing. You can try to work the egg out by trying to get your fingers behind it (kinda' up at the base of the ribcage) and maintain very gentle pressure. Putting oil (cod liver oil, a little vegetable oil) down the bird is one of the ways that people have messed with that in times past although the oil doesn't get back into the vaginal canal. It does help a little at the actual vent.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You can take a syringe and put a little oil up into the vent if you're gentle. I've even tubed it in with a soft tube. It is notoriously difficult to get to the upper side of the coprodeal fold to get the oil where it really needs to go, though.

Pidgey


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

One of the ways to try and force an egg out is humidity. It's good to try putting the hen into a bathroom, close the door and turn on the hot water. Let the bird stay there for a few hours.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The last resort for the vet is a procedure called "ovocentesis" where they suck the contents of the egg out with a larger needle and syringe and then collapse the shell. The shell pretty well comes out on its own in a few days. They prefer to suck the contents out going through the same path that the egg is supposed to travel but, if necessary, they will punch the needle through the abdominal wall and suck it out that way.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Don't know if this is the case or not. Beyond my personal experience, please provide some details, please. Hen laid an egg on the 9th...and no more eggs, person claims they can "feel" other egg in bird. Hen is not overweight, acts normal, could she be "egg bound" what if anything should be done...please reply. I am trying to help this person, with no computer, who is describing things to me over phone.



I may be way off base here, as I've never had an "egg bound" hen. I have had however, two hens this year that only laid one egg. I was concerned for a couple of days but just watched them and never saw a sign of anything being wrong. One of these hens is a 2001 and she is now on her second set of eggs. Obviously, she just laid one egg, for whatever reason. The other hen is a 2006 hen. She also is on her second set of eggs. They both raised babies and there never was a problem with either of them. 
Can a hen actually be "egg bound" for an endless number of days and show no sign? Do you know what year this hen is? Old or young or in between? 
Again, I could be wrong, but I can't see a hen being egg bound for 5 plus days and show no signs of anything being wrong.
Pidgey, if that's possible, PLEASE correct me. 
I guess if I do this long enough, I'll get an egg bound hen some day. So I don't want to assume that if she don't "look" like anything is wrong, then she must be ok.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Illustration of the plumbing:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=81766

Incidentally, if the person thinks he can feel an egg, which is a bit confusing sometimes, you can push the suspected object forward gently. If it will move forward, then it's something. If it doesn't want to go anywhere, then you might really be feeling the two pubis bones shown in the drawings:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Guess that is what we should do..find a vet....


Warren,
Perhaps your friend could take the bird to the vet & if nothing else get an X-ray (that should show something) & then go from there. JMO

Cindy


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 2, 2007)

Is this the first laying of this hen? Quite common for first timers to lay one egg. I have some hens also that only lay one egg at a time off and on. I never worry. Nature always provides and I haven't lost a hen yet.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

OK,

My "friend" was actually me...I am embrassed to say...for the first time in my life, I took a bird to the Vet. Now with all my fussing.....and getting more then a little upset...about getting someone who knows what the heck they are doing !! I ended up with 3 avian "Certified" vets looking at this bird...and between the 3 of them, they didn't know half as much as the average pigeon fancier. They did have an X-ray machine, which I don't have, and yes there is an egg in there. They took a needle and injected some fluids under the wings and I think they said around the legs....and they all thought she would pass the egg herself...she acts fine....I just never heard of laying an egg and then waiting a week to lay the 2nd egg. Anyway...we have some sort of Board "Certified" avianian specialist from Balitimore.....60 some miles away, that will be available for any emergency.  The X-ray and "Exam" by the three avian vets on staff was $330...so I can just imagine what it would cost to fly the vet by emergency helicopter to my location. !!! 

In the mean time...she is back on her nest. The loft manager thought I was a little foolish...but then I said...if she would have died, then you would have been unemployed...so as you can imagine...I get a little touchy !! Now the loft manager and people who clean the loft, are going to be sitting out in 12 degree weather in shifts, for the next 48 hours, "On Watch". 

By now...you may have figured out which one of my hens sent me over the edge.........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Warren, it takes a big man, etc.......... Don't ever be embarrassed to tell us something like this.

Seriously, I'm glad you got some care for her and hope she soon passes the egg. What did they say you're to do if she doesn't?

No, I can't guess which hen.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Appreciate the update Warren.
It's great to hear all is going well. 
Please keep us posted on how your sweet little hen is doing.

Cindy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Warren, it takes a big man, etc.......... Don't ever be embarrassed to tell us something like this.
> 
> Seriously, I'm glad you got some care for her and hope she soon passes the egg. What did they say you're to do if she doesn't?
> 
> No, I can't guess which hen.


 If she starts to pant, or looks like she is having difficulty, then the Vet's will do the procedure where they break the egg inside her. The Vet on standby, is in case they will need to do any emergency surgical procedures. 

I was always under the impression, that such a situation was caused by the hen being allowed to become overweight, and this is not the case. I have never heard of a pigeon letting an extra five days go by, and the Vet's were not able to offer any good reason or idea, other then the recent cold weather after some unseasonably warm weather for awhile, which brought the buds out on trees etc. 

The egg was marked on the day it was laid with the date, and on this particular gal, I got the update when she laid. If she lays tonight, then this may just be one of those mystery's. I guess what might prove even more interesting, is if these eggs should hatch, will they hatch on a "normal" time table ?

For those of you, who are in to such things, or are interested. Here is the picture of the bird, which I got upset over, and will now have to speak to a whole bunch of people, and explain that I am normally not such a lunatic....but the thought of losing this bird, sent me over the edge. Of course, I guess untill she lays her 2nd egg, everyone around here will be on pins and needles.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Warren, I understand your panic now. She is an exceptional hen and so very beautiful. Please keep us posted.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Warren,

Sorry to hear about your hen having some trouble passing this egg. I had a look through some of the books I have and the simplest way to help her is to provide some additional heat. Two of the books are specific that the bird should be keep in the 85-90 degree range until the egg is passed. They also suggest keeping the environment quite moist as well and darkened.

I hope this helps a bit and good luck with her,

Ron


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

jazaroo said:


> Hi Warren,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your hen having some trouble passing this egg. I had a look through some of the books I have and the simplest way to help her is to provide some additional heat. Two of the books are specific that the bird should be keep in the 85-90 degree range until the egg is passed. They also suggest keeping the environment quite moist as well and darkened.
> 
> ...



The heat makes sense, but that would require bringing her in from the cold. I am thinking that removing her from her nest box, and into the house, would cause her additional stress. We had that option at the Vet's office, where she could have been placed inside an incubator. We all felt, that she would be more comfortable in her own space. She was not just sitting still in the Vet's office, she was pacing back and forth...wanting to get out of the basket and back home, to her nest. 

At this point, she is quietly sitting on her nest, in no apparent discomfort. So, unless that changes, I am letting Mother Nature do her thing. Of course, in the mean time, I am like an expectant father, just pacing the floors, wondering what is taking so long !?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OMG! Not the beautiful RED lady.

Here are some things to try, in the meantime-before Dr. visit.

Keep bird on heating pad set on low

Keep hydrated
Administer liquid calcium/minerals
Administer a drop or two of olive oil
Also a drop of colloidal silver-if infection is suspected.
Try warm bath to lubricate and (hopefully) relax bird.
Lubricate cloaca with mineral oil
Hold vent over steam or hot water, being careful NOT to burn or use moist warm packs
Give 2 caps cod liver oil squeezed out down throat
Administer Brewers yeast Tablet.

Did you ever mention if the bird is pooping?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> The heat makes sense, but that would require bringing her in from the cold. I am thinking that removing her from her nest box, and into the house, would cause her additional stress.


Warren, if you want to provide her with additional heat without bringing her out of her nest box, couldn't you get one of those small heat packs that sportsmen use? I believe you "strike" them to activate them. They are like a pocketwarmer and are supposed to provide heat for a certain amount of hours. They are probably sold in any sporting goods store or sporting goods section in a store like Walmart, KMart, etc. Just a thought.

Good luck with her. I hope that everything turns out all right.

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Warren, she sure is a beauty and your concern is most understandable regardless even,of her worth in your loft. I'm glad to hear that you have everything lined up and ready to go in the event of an emergency. Ron is correct regarding the recommendations of warmth, humidity/moisture and darkness--this is a constant recommendation in literature on eggbinding. Many times folks keep calcium gluconate on hand as well for these situations. A co-worker's wife is late w/the delivery of their new son, and I went through the eggbound routine w/him, well it turns out that the human version of inducing labor starts w/the administration of calcium glucose as well after which a hormone is injected if additional assist is required.

Thought you might be interested in these links:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9262

http://www.birdsnways.com/wisdom/ww32eiv.htm

http://www.birdsnways.com/wisdom/ww35eiv.htm

fp


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Folks,

The pigeon passed the egg about 1/2 hour ago. The egg, is not a perfectly shaped egg, so perhaps this was the reason in the delay ? And then of course, that will require another 3 college credit hours, to figure out all the reasons why an egg, would not be perfectly shaped ! 

I can see why, most people would simply want to go to a Vet, one assumes that they know about such stuff, and in the case of pigeons, the answer most of the time is, no...they are pretty much in the dark. They are only a bit more educated then a typical biology major...but that is about it.  
I guess my expectations were to great.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Warren,

I'm SO relieved (I'm sure she is too  )to hear she passed the egg.

Most vets are really limited in their knowledge and experience with pigeons, they usually deal with parrots, and such and other exotics, its hard to find one who REALLY has pigeons for patients, unless the vet himself owns them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good deal. Glad she was able to take care of it naturally. Man, I dread the day this happens to me and I guess it will eventually. I'll be a basket case........


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Warren, I'm so glad there was a happy ending for your hen w/her egg situation.
Your right about the avian vet thing, it can be a poke in the dark if they haven't had pigeon-specific experience. Took me a while in this 'glutted' geographical area to find two fellows who are in the same office and both have tons of pigeon experience. It's a half a day ordeal going there, but I feel like there's a real answer to a problem when I leave. I can be 'fuzzy' all by myself and hang on to the cash  ....

fp


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Warren, this is indeed good news. Outside of being not well shaped, does the egg shell itself feel soft or unusual?

Ron


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I like what fp said, "happy ending". Don't know whether the pun was intended or not.

Warren, you're going to need to keep a close eye on this bird, perhaps from now on. How old is she? Memorize all that stuff I sent you so that you'll be able to walk the vet through "it" come the day that you REALLY need their help. It might be that they weren't as troubled about the bird seeing as how the classic do-or-die symptoms weren't there. And, shoot, maybe the hen was sick and tired of putting out eggs for the ole' boy and wanted to stir him up some. When you got into the act, it convinced her to get down to business, sho' nuff' after she saw the SURGICAL INSTRUMENTS in your vets' CHAMBER OF HORRORS!!!   

Scared more'n just the crap out of her...

Pidgey


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

just for some future referance here is an article on how to help with egg binding,thou its written about canarys the basics are still the same for all birds so hope this is helpful to some and Im very glad your bird was able to pass the egg Warren ,she is beautiful  


Warmth makes it easier to relax, so it’s a good idea to offer her some extra warmth. Do be careful, though, not to offer her too much heat! She needs to be able to cool off if she gets too hot. A good way to meet this need is to put a heating pad underneath one end of the cage, so she can choose her own comfort zone. Put water, greens and a little seed at the cool end of the cage.

You can cover the back and sides of the cage to offer her some privacy, but be careful not to cover the entire cage, which will darken it too much. More than one well-meaning owner has lost a sick bird simply by covering the cage so thoroughly that it could not see to eat or drink!

The next step is to get some calcium into her. Any form of liquid calcium will hit the bloodstream quite quickly, and will help to smooth the muscle action that caused the egg to bind in the first place.

Usually an eggbound hen will not easily eat or drink, so it is often necessary to administer the calcium orally. This is not as difficult as it seems, if you have a small plastic-tipped syringe such as dentists use. You can also use a small dropper or the tip of a tiny spoon, and I’ve even known people to use the blunt end of a toothpick. Whatever works for you!

Gently pick her up, being careful to avoid placing any pressure on her abdomen. Get some liquid calcium into the syringe, and see if she will open her beak. If she will, place a few drops on her tongue. Be careful to not to deliver more than a drop or two at a time, as you don’t want her to accidently breathe in liquid – in her weakened condition, such an accident could kill her!

If she won’t open her beak, as is often the case, turn her head sideways, and place the liquid calcium a drop at a time on the ‘hinge’ of the beak. Make these drops as tiny as you can manage, and most should be drawn into the beak, rather than running off.

If you don’t have any liquid calcium handy, you need to come up with a substitute. Don’t even bother with milk! It doesn’t have enough calcium in it, and is indigestible to birds anyways. If she is still eating, sesame seeds are high in calcium, and may help, but too often we don’t realize a hen is eggbound until she is too already weak to eat or drink.

In a pinch, you can grind up a calcium tablet with a little water, and place the mix into her beak – whatever it takes to get that necessary extra calcium into her!

I like to try to keep some Calci-Boost around, myself. This is a liquid calcium supplement made by the Bird Care Co in Britain. It offers a form of highly bio-available calcium, including all the trace elements needed for proper digestion, and is readily available through a great many online retailers.

Whatever form you use, once you’ve given her warmth and a few drops of calcium, leave her be for a half hour or so, then check how she is doing. If she still looks miserable, ‘disturb’ her gently, forcing her to move a little.

Her tendancy will be to huddle in a miserable little heap, but you want her to keep moving every now and again if at all possible. This will help the blood circulation to get the calcium to her muscles, and the movement may assist her to expel the egg.

Continue checking her every half an hour or so throughout the day, and every time you check her, give her a few more drops of liquid calcium; something like Calci-Boost, that also has vit D, magnesium, etc, is best. But any kind of liquid calcium will do!

If you’ve caught it in time, your assistance should help to her lay her egg, and in most cases, she will bounce back to health and vigor with remarkable rapidity, once the egg has been laid.

Egg-binding can be very scary, especially if you’ve never dealt with it before. But once you know the causes, prevention really is quite simple. Learn them, and with any luck, neither you nor your birds will ever have to deal with a bound egg ever again!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great news, Warren! I know you are tremendously relieved! She's a beauty!

I hope all goes well in the future! With our site staff, you've been given enough information where you will probably know more than the Vets IF this situation ever arises again! Would be interesting if you can find out any information about the egg itself. We would like to know too.

BEST OF EVERYTHING and sending some HUGS your way too!  

Shi


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> I like what fp said, "happy ending". Don't know whether the pun was intended or not.
> 
> ..........
> 
> Pidgey


Hmmm, not......

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad this ended well, Warren. As we all know, there is a vast treasure trove of knowledge here on Pigeon-Talk about just about anything related to pigeons. Still, there eventually does come a time when a veterinarian is needed, and I think you would be wise to establish a good relationship with a qualified vet in your area just in case there is a next time.

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

TAWhatley said:


> Still, there eventually does come a time when a veterinarian is needed, and I think you would be wise to establish a good relationship with a qualified vet in your area just in case there is a next time.
> 
> Terry


Very well stated Terry. Our vet office lost their avian vet as he moved on to a research company, and they refereed me to a vet next door to the Pet-co we patronize. I need to meet him soon.

Warren, I am happy that the end result was good.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Personally, I'd like to know about that egg that Warren's hen passed...

Any more info about it, Warren???


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> Personally, I'd like to know about that egg that Warren's hen passed...
> 
> Any more info about it, Warren???


Other then looking just a bit "different" the egg looks otherwise normal. A flat picture does not reveal these differences, but not a "perfect" egg. Thank you all for your help and information. It is perhaps the old story of how things always happen to "other" people.

The time to develop Vet contacts, etc. is before an "Emergency", in this case, I felt out of my element and quite honestly, it was more panic then logical thinking. 

The other question in my mind, is what is a person to do, study ever possible medical situation, in order to be prepared ? I already know the answer, but I am not 100% comfortable in having to bring the local Avian vets up to speed on the racing pigeon. I mean my confidence was not real high when the Vets who examined my bird did not know how many eggs a pigeon should lay. They freely admitted, they are parrot experts.

The situation was personally frustrating, because all the typical reasons, overweight, poor diet, lack of calcium, etc. all reflect a lack of personal care and attention, and that was not the case. The bird is a 2002 bird, and for pigeons that is still considered young, the bird has laid perfectly normal eggs in the past. The Vets confirmed from their examinations, that the bird appeared in excellent health and condition. 

So the real question, was this some isolated situation, or is this to be a future pattern for this bird ? And the other question, at least in my mind, is did winter breeding contribute to this situation ? I am inclined to think that the reduced "rest period" between breeding cycles, and the effect of working againest nature, by increasing the light, and getting away from the natural cycle, may cause a price. And perhaps this is simply one example of nature rebelling againest the man made enviroment ?


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Warren,

I wouldn't be too concerned that your avian vets are parrot experts. I would take this a plus, as this would mean they are very familiar with treating avians, it's just that they don't have a lot of experience with Pigeons at this time. Point being, is that having a good knowledge of birds is a huge bonus over vets that are more cat and dog oriented and having to bring one of them up to speed on birds.

Warren, I have been reading again and there seems to be a number of opinions on the cause of egg binding. They run from overproduction, inadequate nutrition, loss of muscle tone and lubrication in the oviduct may cause the egg to adhere to the uterine wall when it enters the uterus (where it normally spends a little over a day there before being laid). Also, it is said that egg binding is more common after a stress, such as cold weather. 

I agree with Pidgey in that this hen needs an eye kept on her in the future, as although this may have been a one off situation, I think the odds of a repeat occurrence do increase once an incidence of this happened.

Here is an except from *Avian Medicine*; T.N. Tully. M.C.P. Lawton and G.M. Dorrestein published by Reed Educational and Professional Publishing 2000.

*Diseases of the Reproductive System*

_The most frequently presented reproductive problem is egg binding. Female birds that may or may not have laid previously are presented as unwell, slightly dyspnoeic and usually with a palpable abdominal mass. The bird may also have difficulty in standing and appear very weak The most frequent cause is a lack of calcium. The egg-bound bird has frequently been on a poorly supplemented diet and may, as is the case with many pet Cockatiels, be laying her tenth or even twentieth egg that year. The diagnosis should be confirmed radiographically, when an egg should be visible. The egg has usually started to form a shell, but the demand on calcium cannot be sustained. Parrots all lay an egg every other day, and the egg spends 80 per cent of this time in the shell gland. The shell gland is a part of the distal oviduct, and when it contains a shelled egg it is often palpable through the abdominal wall. It is useful to know when the last egg was laid. Oral supplementation with calcium and a little vitamin D3; a bolus of a high-calcium powder (Nutrobal, VetArk) containing 200 mg calcium in 1 g of powder is mixed with a small amount of cereal-based baby food and placed into the crop with a crop tube. A dose of 100-500 mg of calcium (depending on the bird's size) is usually sufficient to allow the bird to be able to stand, and the egg is generally passed. If the egg is not passed after calcium administration, oxytocin and various other treatments have been suggested. Oxytocin has profound effects on birds' blood pressure, and should be used with caution in small incremental doses. It has been suggested that Dinoprost (Luta-lyse, Upjohn) is a better choice, but neither oxytocin nor Dinoprost are favoured by the author. If the egg can be seen radiographically or palpated, an anaesthetic followed by gentle pressure on the egg will force it through the vagina and out of the cloaca. Another method of removing thin-shelled eggs is to introduce a hypodermic needle into the egg via the abdominal wall and aspirate the contents. This allows the shell to collapse, and the egg is easily expelled. Occasionally eggs are not passed out of the oviduct and a torsion of the oviduct should be suspected; this requires a laparotomy for egg removal. In cases such as this, ecbolics are contraindicated. Birds that have been egg-bound need to have their diet and husbandry fully reviewed. Vitamin D deficiency is just as important as calcium deficiency._

It may be something as simple as a lack of vitamin D that is at the heart of this matter. I know with our birds, even though I don't think they could be looked after better, new information comes to light and I have made a number of additions and subtractions from their diet and supplements over the years.

I hope this helps a little and good luck with her,

Ron


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Warren, I do know what you mean about not being reassured when getting to
know an avian vet when they don't know how many eggs are in a clutch. The first fellow I went to out here thought his hens laid 3 + in a clutch and all were fertile and I should anticipate babies w/the two rescued hens that
I adopted. It's all good though, he's a caring person who helps many an injured feral and finds homes if unreleasable.

I think you'll have to keep an eye on the bird, know her cycles and perhaps keep calcium gluconate on hand, give a heated room when cold (maybe w/a view to help her relax) a couple of days before her first egg is due and so forth. Some of the ferals are year round layers w/out any rest period,
and they may never develop this problem even though they will have many other health issues--some requiring intervention.

I know how you pamper your birds and the kind of special
diet that you provide, so it must be especially frustrating, but if anyone can
figure out what is going on with her, I know that you can.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Warren, I have been reading again and there seems to be a number of opinions on the cause of egg binding. They run from overproduction, inadequate nutrition, loss of muscle tone and lubrication in the oviduct may cause the egg to adhere to the uterine wall when it enters the uterus (where it normally spends a little over a day there before being laid). *Also, it is said that egg binding is more common after a stress, such as cold weather.*

Hi Ron,

I think egg binding is more common in cold weather because the air is much drier then in warm weather. I give my hens more oily seeds when it is cold and dry outside. Also, age is a contributing factor in itself, and not necessarily from years of egg laying, but just being older.

Although calcium plays a major role in egg binding, I don't think lack of calcium is necessarily the problem with egg bound hens unless they actually display the symptoms of not being able to stand. Also, If the hen is getting an adequate and enough source of calcium, then it could be that they are not able to synthesize/absorb the calcium correctly which might be a hormone problem.

Along with caclium, cod liver oil caps are a wonderful additional supportive product with cold air temps and supply both DHA, EPA, Vitamin A, Vitamin D3 , and E in balanced proportions


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Good post Treesa. When I read the part about the cold weather my mind went to the cold affecting the muscles so they do not preform as efficiently as when it is warm to expel the egg, but your point about the dryness in the air that comes with cold weather is a good one.

Ron


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Just a little news update. The egg which was X-rayed inside the hen, is not fertile. The 1st egg is fertile, so it looks like all was not lost in the last ordeal. Although I have gotten perhaps 20+ hours of reading material as a result of my original post !  Someone on here even sent me a Avian Medical Manual on CD, so soon I will be an "expert" in avian medicine.


----------

